# Moving kittens to a different room



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Now that the kittens are all wide eyed and more active I feel it would be better to move them from the bedroom to the computer room as we spend most of our time in there. Gratch has a hard time agreeing with me though and bumps the kitten in her mouth against the door until it's opened. It's warmer in the computer room and Gratch frequently comes through for attention anyway. Should I persevere with moving them until she settles or just leave her be? Kerry is a non-issue by the way, he's very good with the kittens and Gratch isn't bothered by his presence at all.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Just leave them be! Her picking the kittens up and bashing then against the door should tell you that much! FGS 

Can I ask you something? Why do you keep asking for advice and then appear to totally ignore it ?


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Gratch said:


> Now that the kittens are all wide eyed and more active I feel it would be better to move them from the bedroom to the computer room as we spend most of our time in there. Gratch has a hard time agreeing with me though and bumps the kitten in her mouth against the door until it's opened. It's warmer in the computer room and Gratch frequently comes through for attention anyway. Should I persevere with moving them until she settles or just leave her be? Kerry is a non-issue by the way, he's very good with the kittens and Gratch isn't bothered by his presence at all.


unless they are in danger where they are don't move them hun, its unnecessary stress for the kittens and the mother.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

I don't totally ignore it. Just sometimes things seem to work out better in a different way. Remember you're not the only person with a valid opinion. I assume this is about Kerry.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Are you watching Kerry 24/7 around the kittens? Because if you're not you're taking a risk which ever way you look at it.

No it wasn't just about Kerry, it was about moving the kittens as well. This is the second time right?

I never said only my advice was valid, that would be stupid. But I do know that none of my advice would be dangerous to your cats 

But don't worry chuck, I shall not be bothering again


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

The kittens were moved from the computer room to the bedroom on the night they were born because Gratch wouldn't settle without someone with her. She's fine now. Yes Kerry is watched 24/7 with them. The 'bumping into the door' was an exageration. All I wanted was to know if it's better for me to keep a constant eye on them now, which means moving them, or to leave them be in the bedroom.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Why do you have to move them to keep an eye on them? Why can't you accomodate Gratch and her kittens instead?

And now you're saying you're not keeping an eye on them 24/7, so how can you be watching Kerry with them 24/7?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Kerry is always with me, unless I'm at work and OH is at work at the same time, then he's in the living room by himself. There's only a bed in the bedroom (as I like it) and I've already read all my books several times so honestly it would be a bit dull.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Let Gratch have her kittens where she wants them. I cant say any more than that. If she wants them somewhere else, let her, and spend your time in that room rather than where you want to be.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

^^^I agree^^^


----------

